# Hi Vapers



## duane (27/2/14)

Looking for the following atomizer coils anyone know where I can purchase please let me know.

??


----------



## Andre (27/2/14)

No idea, maybe try www.eciggies.co.za?


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

You can try this: http://vapemob.co.za/product/long-barrels/

But to get the second hole you will need most likely an m1 punch which they do stock as well.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

is that for a DCT tank?


----------



## ShaneW (27/2/14)

Hey... a fellow East Londoner.

Welcome to the forum @duane !

Now we only need another 5 more people for a vape meet

Give me a shout if you need anything. Unfortunately im not familiar with that coil, which tank is it from?


----------



## RIEFY (27/2/14)

that looks to me like a ce5 plus coil. where did you purchase this device? I might know where to get replacements

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

